# Icd-9 Code Help



## Carlon427 (Sep 15, 2008)

HI CAN ANYONE TELL ME THE ICD-9 CODE FOR CLAVICLE OSTEOLYSIS? OSTEOLYSIS IS NOT IN THE CPT BOOK. ANY SUGGESTIONS WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED. THANKS


----------



## mbort (Sep 15, 2008)

Here is an article on this subject to help you with your answer on this one 

http://www.physsportsmed.com/issues/2000/12_00/stephens.htm


----------



## Carlon427 (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you!!!


----------



## RaquelBorja (Jul 13, 2009)

*Osteolysis of clavicle*

Hello Carlon Hudson, what was the ICD9 code for Osteolysis of the clavicle?, unfortunately I could not get to the document referenced on this email.


----------



## martnel (Jul 13, 2009)

715.11, according to http://eorif.com/Shoulderarm/Distal ClavOstlysis.html


----------

